# Something I made



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got through delivering this to a customer. He installs hardwood floors and a customer asked if I would make this for them.

Before anyone gets uptight, I know it is a copyrighted image and I have written permission from the copyright holder to do this.










Sasq.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow, Nice job!! What method was this made? Looks like silk screening.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Toolshed said:


> Wow, Nice job!! What method was this made? Looks like silk screening.


CNC router. The bucking horse is out of walnut and the surrounding area is red oak. The border is 2" walnut. The entire thing is 37 1/2" wide by 25 1/2" tall. The walnut and oak are 3/4" thick.

Sasq.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW looks good


----------

